# Balloon bike wanted



## Evans200 (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking for a new addition to my small collection. Always look here first, good bunch of guys to deal with. Have to live with what I can afford, so $700 max including shipping to Romeo Michigan 48065 is a must. Please read what my list looks like and if we can put a deal together, that would be great. 

1. Men's 26" TANK BALLOON bike post war up to 1959.
2. NO SCHWINN'S (sorry Schwinn guys, I like the other brands)
3. Complete.
4. No rat rods or modified bikes or projects. 

At my $700 max, I know I won't be getting a show bike. But I like the brands that aren't coveted by most collectors as well as the big names. I'd rather have a nice Huffy or Rollfast or Hiawatha or Hawthorne or Monark than a project Roadmaster or Elgin or Colombia.

So please post here, or PM me with offers. I'll gladly and anxiously consider all bikes that fit my criteria. Thanks, hoping to score another addition here on the CABE !


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Looking for a new addition to my small collection. Always look here first, good bunch of guys to deal with. Have to live with what I can afford, so $700 max including shipping to Romeo Michigan 48065 is a must. Please read what my list looks like and if we can put a deal together, that would be great.
> 
> 1. Men's 26" TANK BALLOON bike post war up to 1959.
> 2. NO SCHWINN'S (sorry Schwinn guys, I like the other brands)
> ...



No bikes for sale?


----------



## zedsn (Jan 30, 2016)

I have an original paint 1953 luxury liner available as well as a repaint roadmaster tank bike if you are interested in seeing a few photos email me at zedsn@hotmail.com


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2016)

You should go to Chestnut Hollow and see what they have for sale. They are close by and the bike would not have to be shipped.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 31, 2016)

Still looking.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 31, 2016)

Send me an email at kirklandthomas40@yahoo.com and I will send you 4 or 5 to choose from. Thanks


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2016)

If you are out in Indiana[Crown Point} I have some originals you can look through.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2016)

I would not eliminate Schwinns.There are some beautiful originals that can be had for reasonable prices because there are many out there.Just sayin'.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 31, 2016)

That Westfield/Columbia built JC Higgins that THE STIG posted is really cool and unusual. Always liked the exhaust pipe graphics on the tank. The Murray versions are easy to find but this version isn't.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 2, 2016)

One last bump. Any other bikes guys?


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 6, 2016)

Appreciate the bikes that have been offered so far, but want to see more before I pull the trigger this weekend. So PLEEEZ show me some more ballooners for sale. THANKS!!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 6, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Appreciate the bikes that have been offered so far, but want to see more before I pull the trigger this weekend. So PLEEEZ show me some more ballooners for sale. THANKS!!




I have a complete Mid fifties "Evans" Sonic Scout for sale its complete and original. I will be home this afternoon and will get you Pics.


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 6, 2016)

I see your not far from me, I found this on CL, perhaps it will help?
https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/bik/5404279574.html


I'd like a old balooner too man, that higgins with the "pipes" is pretty sweet!  If I may ask, what would one expect to pay for a mostly complete balooner at entry level.  Nothing too rare or nice or restored, just something that would be worth fixin up and riding around.


Something the exact opposite of this :O 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Shelby-Flyer-No-Nose-Deluxe-Vintage-Bicycle-/111890666686

lolololololol


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 6, 2016)

Evans Sonic Scout
I have it hanging up in the house. I have a correct set of truss rods for it. 
If your interested in it send me a message we can talk $ on there. I think it would be a good fit for you seeing your name is Evans. LOL!!!
Thank You
Frank


----------



## rickyd (Feb 6, 2016)

pm me I'm motivated. Rick


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 7, 2016)

Here are some better pics


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 7, 2016)

"conversation" sent


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 14, 2016)

Sunday bump, still looking. Home all day, ready to roll guys!


----------



## Jordizzle (Feb 14, 2016)

I have this Hiawatha badged CWC.. I believe it's around 46


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 14, 2016)

gotz this one,  orig rosewood'ish paint, new tires n tubes, lite n horn work(no rust on tank or lite) has bendix avi 2spd (no shown in pic)
$850shpd


----------



## z-bikes (Feb 15, 2016)

I have this prewar hawthorne for sale for $650. If you're interested I could meet you near Flint on my way down to Ann Arbor for the swap meet in April or you could pick it up at the meet if you're going. It has NOS prewar Carlisle blackwalls on it and the peddles are now Torrington 8's.


----------

